# FE study material - 1001 Solved Engineering Fundamentals Problems



## sssun (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm selling for $10 + $4.5 shipping

1001 Solved Engineering Fundamentals Problems by Michael R. Lindeburg (1997, Paperback, Illustrated): Michael R. Lindeburg (1997), ISBN-10: 1888577096

*Condition:* Acceptable

*Seller's Comments:* *The book is used with pencile marks and certain chapters (total 6 chapters) were detached from the book's binding *- but I have all the loosing chapters stabled and put back into the book.

*Full Description:*

1)The book is used with pencile marks on some of the chapters as I used it to study for FE exam.

2) *Very Important* I'm selling this book for cheap because there were total total 6 chapters I detached from the book for easy study at work - since the book is about a brick thick &amp; all you really need is these 6 chapters that i removed out from the book to pass FE exam. I stabled each individual of these 6 chapters - so there's no missing pages, it is just that those 6 chapters were not intact with the rest of the book.

3) All those detached 6 chapters will included with the rest of the book when shipped.


----------



## CntrlEngrPE (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, is the book still available?


----------

